# Bowing Out for the weekend



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2014)

Call me a wimp or whatever but I have decided to wait for cooler temps coming after the weekend. This kind of heat is just too much for me anymore. Yes, it is cool in the tree in the mornings but taking care of a downed deer can get pretty tough when it gets this hot. One of the benefits of being retired is that I can kind of pick and choose when I want to hunt and with four + months ahead to hunt with my bow it's an easy call for me. Soooo, for all of you that will be there in the morning and this weekend my hat is off to you and I wish you all the best of success. I'll be here watching for reports and hopefully I can post up some mid week reports for you to read while you are at work.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 12, 2014)

I understand that Al. that's why I'm heading after bear in the mountains on Monday hopefully it will be cooler.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 12, 2014)

Wimp


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 12, 2014)

I understand. I've been in a tree 3 times in SC and it's been open almost a month. I did miss a small spike opening day but since its been depressing. Not one picture of a buck yet, not even the one I missed and he was within 20 yards of my cam. I'm looking forward to going tomorrow and again Monday in SC. SC is buck only first month and I've got plenty of does pics so the 15 th can't get here quick enough for my after work hunts.....

My money is on Big D to smoke one in am.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Wimp



 Go get 'em Tarzan Todd, at least you better dress like Tarzan.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 12, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Go get 'em Tarzan Todd, at least you better dress like Tarzan.



I'm about to go look for my loin cloth. ( you coulda done without that mental picture, huh?)


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 12, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> Wimp



He must be retired or something.......
Working 60 per week, I have to hunt, when I can hunt.
Been missing deer season since sundown, Jan 14.
Headed to South Ga about 3:30 in the am.
Like our good friend Hatchet Dan says; " if you gotta work in the heat, you might as well play in the heat."


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 12, 2014)

Brother Al, I completely understand.  I actually contemplated it after working in it all week, but I haven't hunted an opening day in a long time so I'm gonna give it a sit and see.


----------



## dh88 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> He must be retired or something.......
> Working 60 per week, I have to hunt, when I can hunt.
> Been missing deer season since sundown, Jan 14.
> Headed to South Ga about 3:30 in the am.
> Like our good friend Hatchet Dan says; " if you gotta work in the heat, you might as well play in the heat."




I've never heard hatchet Dan say that,but those sound like some mighty fine words of wisdom to me!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been scouting and putting up stands in this heat and I'm soaking wet by 9:00 am.  I'm with Al tomorrow - I have to baby sit for grandkids so their mom's can go to a church meeting and I don't mind a bit since it is so hot.  I too will be out there next week, at least for a couple of sits.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey Al, come sit in an attic with me a few days. Then itg not hot outside anymore. 
I understand though, if I could hunt whenever I wouldn't be out in the heat either. Hope you enjoy your weekend sir


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 13, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> I'm about to go look for my loin cloth. ( you coulda done without that mental picture, huh?)



Found mine. Just gotta figure out where to hang my thermacell...


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm skipping too, me and junior are going after the dove. We don't get to shot at them much. He asked to go so I said will do. I ve got all season to chase deer lol.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2014)

Here it is 7:30 am Saturday morning in Columbia, S.C. and coffee in hand. Hope you Georgia traditional archers clan put some meat on the ground this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel ya al.   Been sweating since 630 this am


----------



## pine nut (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm with you Al.  Gonna need it a bit cooler.  Went up last Wednesday to re-mark my property lines and only got one side done.  Used to do the whole deal including my sister's sides in a day.  I was lugging a weed eater with a saw blade, paint and tape with a bottle of extra gas.   I'm not the man I used to be.  I did see where a bear has been climbing a big white oak though.  Some acorns are falling white oak and chestnuts and they are being hit.  Will try another day when it is cooler.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 13, 2014)

It is some kind of hot this morning in Schley county


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thinking about all of you this morning sitting in your blinds and stands knowing you are excited. I'm sitting in my comfy chair in front of this computer with the temp inside at 72 degrees drinking my 3rd cup of coffee. I keep looking outside just to see what's going on in the yard.

Hope I didn't come across as being haughty about being retired while most of you are still working. I used to to hunt every chance I could get no matter the weather when I had to work but of course I was a lot younger back then. I would gladly go back to work if I could go back to being young again.

Come on fella's, I'm waiting on some hero pic's so get with the program out there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2014)

I know one is down already just waiting on the pics to make their rounds.....


----------



## SquirrelBait (Sep 13, 2014)

You are not alone ,Al. Wet and Hot is not fun, unless !


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 13, 2014)

Saw one this morning @ 7:50 & had to watch her walk by. Had to be at work 9:00.  Only got to sit for an hour and a half.  Felt good being out there though.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a doe at 30 yards, headed my way. But the wind had other ideas. She didn't even run off, just blew twice, turned around and walked away. It was good just to be up a tree.

One of our regulars got one this morning( I told Michelle I figured he would have one by lunch, and I was right). He sent me a pic a while ago, but I'll let him tell it later.....


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2014)

Story and pics, when I get a little time.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 13, 2014)

I am not hunting this weekend either. I would rather go during the week instead of fighting traffic.
I can hunt every day if I feel like driving an hour and even this time of the year the mornings are usually cool enough to be comfortable.
I went two weeks ago and double checked all the stands and put the pads back on them and hung some camo netting. Paths have been bush hogged and all but two food plots are in and coming up good.

I will get out there one day this week for sure.

Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 13, 2014)

Just saw a pic on FB. Looks like we got at least two tradbow kills so far.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 13, 2014)

Had to work while everyone was hunting.  Got a text about 8 saying just blistered one . Been waiting on story and pics.  Got home from work around 2 and been sharpening Broadheads all afternoon. Got everything ready to set up on a creek crossing in the morning. Hoping to put a grizzly thru a flop ear doe.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

It is a nice cool morning in south ga.
I sawi my first deer from the tree 7:20 yeasterday evening. Not close for a shot, but enough to get an adrealine rush. I saw 3 slipping in this am, and 2 from the tree at about 40 yards.
Glad to be hunting.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep missed my first ever opening weekend when I was off and could have hunted could.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 19, 2014)

Went Sat. am fro 2 hrs, seen 3. Came home ran out to the lease to pick up my 4 wheeler and headed to Indiana. Opening day there was Mon. 2 opening days in 3 days. now thats a weekend.
Got a 150# gutted doe. She had a hotlanta bee donkey donk let me tell you. Never seen so much fat on a deer this time of year.


----------

